

Forbes.com Business Plan competition: $100,000 Grand Prize. Twenty semifinalists remain. - noor420
http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/31/small-business-contest-ent-fin-cx_bn_byb08_land.html

======
noor420
Watch their 30-second "elevator pitch" videos, pretty interesting ideas.

